
Interview: Designer Jason Resnick on Getting Recurring Work from Clients - chris_hawk
http://www.100kfreelancing.com/0114-long-term-client-relationships-wjason-resnick/
======
chris_hawk
BTW, interviewer here. I'm happy to answer any questions, or just discuss the
episode in general. Bring it on! :)

